

I'm an entrepreneur turned investor. Convince me in two sentences - ziko
http://pastebin.com/jDkGiSxS

======
moocow01
Dance, Monkeys Dance! ... No thanks.

No legitimate investor would find this exercise to be worthwhile nor would any
legitimate entrepreneur find this to be worthwhile.

~~~
joezydeco
My response was a little more workplace-unfriendly, but I like yours.

------
lazyjones
I find this believable considering where claims to come from (first time
investor?). I'd probably consider trying something similar, except I'd not be
willing to wade through hundreds of poorly written, partly fake/satirical
pitches because I don't believe in finding rare gems among them just because
the barrier to entry is so low. More complicated and time-consuming processes
like YC's are not based on a whim and seem to work very well for a reason.

~~~
beat
Indeed. I'm not going to pitch randomly to a secretive stranger in hopes of
getting quick money. I want to know _who_ I'm dealing with, and _why_ I should
deal with them, before I even start.

VC may not be the best route for this particular investor, anyway. If s/he
wants to play around in the dirt with early stage startups, angel investing
would be considerably more rewarding, I'd think.

------
beat
Assuming it's legit, it seems more an opportunity for angel investing than VC.
Any company ready for real VC money should have better connections and
personal introductions, or the poster should know about them and be going to
them.

I suppose it would work for angels, but I don't see how this approach beats
the rich systems that AngelList or Gust offer.

------
dk8996
This sounds a bit fake. I don't see what you have to gain by doing this
anonymously. On the other hand, I don't see why someone wast their time faking
something like this but then again I never got why people troll everywhere. I
thought hacker news was safe from the trolls. Anyways GL.

------
jaekwon
Yeah right. There's no reference as to _where_ to post the idea, so it's clear
that the OP `ziko` would have to be the investor. Yet `ziko` clearly knows how
to submit "Ask HN:" type posts, so the pastebin.com is merely a lazy
disassociation.

------
crunkykd
It's like the Twitter version of Angellist. You can do text filtering on
whatever keywords you are looking for. Unlike Angellist, you don't have to
wade through lots of links and documents.

------
nwenzel
Is this an effort to take the pg investing trends essay to an extreme? Or an
effort to quickly fill the deal pipeline for a new VC?

------
mesozoic
Soon we'll have micro funding. You submit a one word proposal to investors and
they can commit to invest either $10 or $0.

